# How a right can make a wrong.



## plan_D (Sep 9, 2005)

The story of a certain German Lance Corporal and British Private meeting in combat.

http://www.firstworldwar.com/features/tandey.htm

What if?


----------



## Nonskimmer (Sep 9, 2005)

Now hows _that_ for fate, eh? Man.


----------



## plan_D (Sep 9, 2005)

I've been learning a lot about Hitler during World War I recently. He was an excellent fighting soldier. And I understand but hate it when people try and portray him as a coward because he certainly wasn't! The respect he showed for Tandey for being his "saviour" is quite remarkable. 

For Pvt. Tandey, I bet he felt really-really ill when he found out. It's quite amazing that Tandey was no ordinary solider with a DCM, MM and VC. Had he been an officer, he would have been a knight but he left as a NCO so nothing but humble livings after that. Typical of British society in the day and to some extent, to this day. A remarkble man, if there ever was one. It really is a shame he was forgiving on a man that really did not deserve it. 

Hitler was quite lucky, or maybe he was protected by the gods, but look at all the attempts during World War II. What happened in the Wolf's Lair wasn't the only one.


----------



## evangilder (Sep 9, 2005)

That's really strange, d. I had read that story years ago and had forgotten about it. During a discussion one day about WWII, I mentioned that I had read a story about this article, but couldn't remember the details. Thanks for that! Now I have it again. Great story. 

The amazing thing about Tandey is that he received the DCM, MM and VC in one month! One hell of a brave, and perhaps lucky, man.


----------



## Wildcat (Sep 9, 2005)

Excellent article, very interesting. Not a bad site that one too.


----------



## plan_D (Sep 9, 2005)

It's an excellent site, in my opinion. Most of my reading on WWI comes from there. I only just started reading about WWI indepth, last week. Before that the only information I had was from the armour study by Heinz Guderian in the book _Achtung! Panzer!_.


----------



## kiwimac (Oct 19, 2005)

Hitler was considered "lucky" by his fellow soldiers, so much so, that the often volunteered to serve with him.


----------



## kiwimac (Oct 19, 2005)

also from the article in the OP



> One crucial aspect of the event which historians have overlooked is the fact that Adolf Hitler and Henry Tandy both fought at the Battle of Ypres in 1914, a far more significant event in the life of Hitler. He distinguished himself in combat several times and saved the life of a seriously wounded officer, his heroism resulted in him being promoted to Lance Corporal.



Source: http://www.firstworldwar.com/features/tandey.htm


----------

